# Newborn Twin Tips?



## Sarah23 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have tiny 1 week old, 4lb twin girls that I am doing a session for this week. I haven't ever done infants before, yet twins, and I am realllllly needing some tips/tricks here. I am not charging them since I have no experience and really need the practice...they can just buy prints if they want. 

So anyone here with experience have any advice? pleeeease!  :hail:


----------



## Bthornton (Jun 2, 2008)

I just sent you a pm with a link to portraits I did of triplets.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 2, 2008)

Run for your life!!!!!
hahahaha no really, Have a referee near by for one (mom) but  You don't want to many people around.

One method that almost always works is to cover them with a blanket form head to toe for just a few seconds , Then be ready to shoot and have someone pull off the blanket fast  and say something silly like "BOO" or have a toy in your hand. you will get some pretty goods looks from them that way, most times smiles. Sometimes a funny wide eyed look.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 2, 2008)

Bthornton said:


> I just sent you a pm with a link to portraits I did of triplets.


 

LOL that reminds me when I was taking a photography class the book we got with it  said  " Whether or not you'd jump at the chance to photograph triplets might indicate whether or not you should have your head examined"


----------



## Bthornton (Jun 2, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> Run for your life!!!!!
> hahahaha no really, Have a referee near by for one (mom) but You don't want to many people around.
> 
> One method that almost always works is to cover them with a blanket form head to toe for just a few seconds , Then be ready to shoot and have someone pull off the blanket fast and say something silly like "BOO" or have a toy in your hand. you will get some pretty goods looks from them that way, most times smiles. Sometimes a funny wide eyed look.


One week old babies don't smile.  At most the might have gas that now and then passes for a smile. If they are twins and 4lbs then they are premies and I would bet they do nothing but sleep. Sleeping babies are easy to work with. I photograph LOTS of babies and photos of naked sleeping babies sell big time. Do the twins sleeping side by side in a basket. Do photos of them naked with a big ribbon around them. Try to get mom and or dad's hands in images to show how tiny the babies are.
If you can not tell the babies apart be sure to take a dry erase board and take a shot of the babies name before you do the pose or you end up not being able to tell who is who in the photos and the parents do not like that.
Don't worry 1 week old babies are easy to photograph and no matter what they look cute in photos.


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah...I am guessing that since they are so new and so little that they will be doing a lot of sleeping. At least I hope so!

I went to Hobby Lobby tonight and got WAY too many props...hahaha...but I did get one pedestal/home decor/basket thingy that will be bib enough for the 2 of them. I also got some nice bright pretty fuzzy yarn to go in it under them, and some soft white fabric that we can use also. Plus I have some other props that I can use from my home. 

I cant wait! Hopefully mom will be helpful in positioning and keeping them still and watching for peeing (or other things)


----------

